# what is this guy?



## honeybadger2k5 (Oct 1, 2020)

Son brings home random mbuna, can you tell me what it is?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Metriaclima lombardoi_, aka "Kenyi", probably juvenile from the apparent size.


----------

